# Forum Maintainence



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2003)

On 4-1-2003 I will be removing all accounts that have not logged in at least once prior to 1-2-2002.

In addition, I will be doing an active look at the members database and weeding out all those with non-deliverable email addresses.  Please verify that you have a valid email address on file with us.  You must do this as part of the 'Terms of Usage' here.

I removed 15 accounts today due to bounces.  Unlike other forums that list tens of thousands of members, most of whom have never been back since they signed up, I want our listing to reflect -active- members, not some padded count to look big.

If you have any problem with updating your email address information, please do not hesitate to contact me or another admin for help.

You can reach me at kaithrustaz@martialtalk.com

Thank you.


----------



## rachel (Mar 21, 2003)

Good idea, Bob.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

I think that is a good idea. Why have these people take up space that could be used for other things.


----------



## GaryM (Mar 22, 2003)

You said that you would be deleating accounts on 4-1-2003 that hadn't logged on PRIOR to 1-2-2002 ? Is this a typo or an April fools' ?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 22, 2003)

hehe..minor typo. 

On 4-1-03 I will be removing all accounts that were registered before 1-1-02 that have not logged on since before 1-1-02.

For example, if the last recorded logon is 12-31-01 that account will be removed.

No posts will be lost, just the user account will be deleted.

Right now, there are about 60 accounts that havent been used since 1-1-02 (or earlier).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2003)

71 accounts removed...This includes several that never verified their signups prior to March 1st 2003.

I just sent out noticed to about 200 folks who havent been back since May 1st of last year.   I got 60 bounces.  Double check you're email folks...I get a couple dozen bouced 'notices' every day.  Its your responsibility to make certain we have a current address for ya. 

The next weeding of the members database will occur the first week of May.

Also, if you have signed up and -NOT- gotten a verification, please contact an admin here (thats Kaith, Arnisador or Cthuhlu) for assistance.

Any questions, ask away.

Thanks!


----------

